
Why most of us believe that exercise makes us thinner—and why we're wrong - jseliger
http://nymag.com/print/?/news/sports/38001/
======
latimer
I took a nutrition class in college and had to read a few studies about the
relationship between exercise and weight loss. The studies found that in the
short term, there was little difference in both rate of weight loss and amount
of weight loss in groups that used diet and exercise vs. diet alone. However
they did find that those that exercised had a significantly higher success
rate at maintaining their weight loss in the long term.

